# Video of new TT



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Not liking the new front. Maybe the RS model will looks good but ughhh.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like they heater controls have been downgraded. Each vent had a LED screen before.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi TTS footage


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

tt3600 said:


> Looks like they heater controls have been downgraded. Each vent had a LED screen before.


I think that depends on which A/C-version you chose. I think the analog version is standard on the TT and premium (digital) is an option - except on the TTS, where the digital is standard.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Arne said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they heater controls have been downgraded. Each vent had a LED screen before.
> ...


OK good to know.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Doesn't look a whole lot different to a Mk2 when in motion, it almost could have been a facelift looks-wise. Obviously a lot faster under the skin though, radical new cockpit and probably better handling.

As a mk2 owner, I'm fine with that. Should reduce depreciation on my car and I get a really nice performance increase when I upgrade


----------



## rarityn (Jan 17, 2014)

The red TTS was beautiful. It's still a very recognizeable TT and is more of an evolution of the current MK2 IMO. The cockpit still looks familiar also. Bang & Olufsen instead of Bose now.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well love the digital interior and the exterior is, well not quite sure. From some angles I think the front is hideous and from others its quite nice. I do like the subtle changes to the rear and the side. You can certainly see the extra length of the wheelbase from the side. I will reserve judgement til I go see one sitting in a showroom.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

TTSman said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HnBfb_muVlQ


My God that thing looks angry coming down the road. I think it made me want an Mk3 and not a 981 Boxster. :?


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice to see the return of the crease running from the C pillars around the tailgate, as per Mk1.

Not so nice to see the grille - the rest of the car is made up of flowing curves and the way the headlamps/grille assembly is bolted on looks like it's an afterthought, or more probably it's the new family nose which must be used on all models.

Not enough to tempt me to trade in the Mk2 yet, especially if there's no DSG/quattro diesel option yet. As has been said, should minimise the depreciation of Mk2's, especially when there's no direct replacement where engine/gearboxes are concerned.


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the exterior is a downgrade across the board...


----------



## CornishPasty (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone else find the centre console and passengers side dash a bit boring?

With no chrome/titanium strip across the glove box and the loss of the navigation/stereo unit it makes this part of the car a bit dull and boring

Although there is no arguing that the new navigation and media set up is genius, I would just hope you can add some colour to the dash to "liven" things up a bit


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the whole thing is a bit boring really.

If what I was looking at in these videos was a standard TT, I would be like, "Oh I like" but its a TTS, its near the top end and it just looks to tame to me. If you look at the MK2 TT aside by side with one fitted with S-Line or TTS body styling the difference is amazing.

...oh and that back valance looks like its from a hot wheels car - would be the first thing to take off as it looks like its stuck on and not part of the car.

Interior is lovely though - love it!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice in silver (video)


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

*2015 Audi TT - TTS Coupe - the design - REVIEW*

Seven minutes - In German but lots of images to see,






You can translate the captions to English but it does not work too well.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

patatus said:


> Nice in silver (video)


Yeah, I think Silver could be the colour to go for on the Mk3 (or possibly one of the trick greys that they had as exclusive colours on the Mk2, assuming they bring them to the Mk3).

I really don't like the Mk1 Quattro style tailpipes though - they looked too close on the Mk1 and they look even worse on this.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Short video in this link showing the graphics display in use - various modes.

http://www.t3.com/news/new-audi-tt-and- ... al-cockpit

I do like the look of it. Let's hope bluetooth streaming is a given with this level of technology or Audi have really missed a trick.


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

The more I look at the new TT the more I'm pleased. I'm still thrilled with my 2012 TT, but it is very nice to know that the next TT will be a major step forward. Some have expressed disappointment that the MK3 looks so similar to the MK2. However, I love the MK2 so it makes sense that I would be welcome to the MK3 externally. The interior is clean, simple and high tech. What's not to love?

Bring on the Top Gear review!


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Totally agree with you !


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

New TT tested again in German.
He actually preferred the basic TT after taking the price into consideration


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Straight from outer space:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Full Version of the video:
http://youtu.be/x4O5hTYy5Ok?list=UUNpLP ... 83VtTgMb3g

I have to say it's pretty cool.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

can_quattro said:


> Full Version of the video:
> http://youtu.be/x4O5hTYy5Ok?list=UUNpLP ... 83VtTgMb3g
> 
> I have to say it's pretty cool.


 +1.

Maybe a tad too bling on grille, but it wouldn't put me off.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

OK married men, watch this one:
http://youtu.be/X1worpULENY?list=UUNpLP ... 83VtTgMb3g


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

can_quattro said:


> OK married men, watch this one:
> http://youtu.be/X1worpULENY?list=UUNpLP ... 83VtTgMb3g


This video is not going to improve my chances of bringing home a TTS next year.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

genie_v1 said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Full Version of the video:
> ...


Missed a trick there, should have teamed up with Tottenham Hotspur and ran with "To do is to dare"!! :wink:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before - some nice footage of a yellow TTS roadster.






The new pop-up spoiler is much wider - presents a much bigger area to the air flow.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The white TTS from the Paris Motor Show:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not keen on that red leather inside. Looks like it might fade to pink in time.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Not keen on that red leather inside. Looks like it might fade to pink in time.


That car has an Audi Excludive interior, and the red is over used.
This one is a standard option in the TTS, and I think it is the best combo that I have seen on a MK3.

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 2C%20Spain


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the simple "Audi TT" signature at the end:


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

can_quattro said:


> http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 2C%20Spain


Has this site (fourtitude.com) been down for a few days?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Nate_61 said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 2C%20Spain
> ...


From their Twitter:
"To those who may have noticed our site has been down today. Our hosts had a DNS issue and we've alerted them...."

Here is a pic of what I was talking about, love this interior:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

:?

Audi Update: https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/audiu ... 1111111119

6 speed manual gearbox in the interior shot of the S-Tronic yellow car?

:?


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

What a load of dross!! who on earth is going to place any faith in a review of a car written by its own manufacturer? They are hardly going to make any kind of critical comment are they? It's an ad not a road test so just enjoy the pretty pictures and ignore the text


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

BaTTyboy said:


> ... so just enjoy the pretty pictures and ignore the text


The way I view most "articles" with pretty things.


----------

